# google won't load (moved from Windows XP Support)



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

I use both IE and Firefox as my browser. I have Google as my home page on both browsers. Sometimes the Google page won't load, I get a message that says, "Firefox or IE can not find the server WWW.Google.com". It's not my internet connection because I can go to any other site and it will open except Google and any other Google site, Google map, Google news, Google earth, etc. After a few minutes has gone by, the Google page will open after I try again. I can also ping the Google site even when the page won't open. I scanned for virus, spyware and malware and both browsers and xp are up to date. Does anyone had any suggestions?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: google won't load*

Hi mlum and welcome to TSF !

What happens when you press the refresh/reload page button ? If google is the only site you're having problems with I'd say maybe it's only their local server that's very busy at your place.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: google won't load*

I get the same message, "Firefox or IE can not find the server www.google.com. I have 3 computers wired to the router and 2 on a switch and only 2 computers are doing this. One computer is on the router and the other is on the switch. So if it's the local server, wouldn't all 5 computers would have the same problem?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: google won't load*

Could be some problem with your router. See whether you still have the problem when the computer is the only one plugged to the router, unplug all other cables.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: google won't load*

I unplugged the all the computers from the router and left the computer that was having this problem plugged to the router and it was still having this problem. I unplugged it and plugged in a computer that wasn't having problems and it was fine so that tells me that it's not my router.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: google won't load*

Ok, could be some program you have installed on the computer then. Are you running the same antiviruses and firewalls on all computers ? 

Check the processes that are running in the background : press ctrl+alt+del to access the task manager and go to the processes tab. Google with the names you see there and see to which programs they are related. If you happen to have the google/yahoo toolbar or things like that installed then uninstall them, firefox has its own search bar integrated.

Make sure all computers are fully updated with the latest critical updates from windows update. Make sure you have the latest chipset/network drivers as well.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: google won't load*

All five computers are running the same antivirus and firewalls.

I checked the processes that are running in the back ground and I didn't see anything related to Google or Yahoo.

This problem started about a week ago and a couple of days later the 2nd computer started doing this too. The other 3 computers are working fine so far. Prior to this problem, I didn't download or install anything.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: google won't load*

Could you confirm that you can still access google from time to time on those other 2 computers ?

I named the google and yahoo toolbar as examples, if it's some installed program that's coming in the way of your browsers you should see its process appear in the task manager list. Compare the running processes on all computers, google with the processes names to find to what they're related.

Give Karen's net monitor a try. Set it to monitor google.com on the problematic computers and see what the error message is.

Try swapping the ethernet cables between the computers and see if that helps.

I'll ask a moderator to move this thread to the networking support section where you'll have better help.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: google won't load*

I can access Google must of the times. Maybe during an hour on the computer it may happen once or twice.

I already swapped ethernet cables with all five computers and only the same 2 computers are having problems.

I will check the running processes again and compare it with the others, that will take awhile to do.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

I couldn't find anything in the running process that could be related to Google. I compared the running process with another computer that didn't have this problem and could see a significant difference between the two.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

correction, I couldn't see a significant difference, not could see.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

See what Karen's network monitor says if you monitor google.com


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

I will give it a try and get back to you with the results in a day or so.


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay, I downloaded Karen's network monitor. Every web site that I tested failed even though I could get to the web site. I don't get it, not one had any success. Even Karen's network monitor site failed and I had the site open. This site even failed, how can that be?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do both of these computers fail on the same schedule? In other words, when you can't access Google on one, does it fail on the other? Also, when you can access Google on one, is it then accessible on the other one?


----------



## mlum (Sep 16, 2007)

Both computers do not have this problem happenning at the same time. One could be working fine and the other one would have this problem and visa versa.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

My suspicion is this has to be malware of some kind, but I sure don't know what it is. The description doesn't match anything I'm familiar with.


----------

